# Review of Laird 12'1" SUP



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

ken Hoeve was nice enough to do a review of the board that he's been ripping on lately...The Surftech Laird.
*Ken Hoeve Reviews The Tuff Lite SurfTech Laird 12'1" | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog*


----------

